# Marquis Daniels



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Morning News said:


> * This summer, heat is on Mavs' Daniels * * Johnson to keep close eye on guard's progress to see how he'll fit in
> *
> 
> * 09:53 PM CDT on Tuesday, July 5, 2005 *
> ...


Is anyone regretting the contract he got?


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Kinda, it wasn't too over priced coming off the Sac playoff series, but after that season where he showed only a few slight glimpses of the old Quesey it certainly may seem that we overpaid (but hey, whats new). If he can regain some of his old self I have no problem with the contract he got, but if he's just going to rot away on the bench we might as well ship him off. As long as he is productive I have no problem in over paying because A) It's not my money, B) We wont be under the cap anytime soon. I just want him to play, he was a lot of fun to watch. Hopefully a strong summer league performance will earn him some playing time. 

Whats your opinion theo?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If he doesn't become atleast a very solid 6th man this season I will regret his contract. Josh Howard is already what seems like a whole season or two infront of Daniels developmentally. After reading this I wouldn't be suprised if Avery ships Daniels out this year if he doesn't make the type of progress he's looking for by the trade deadline or maybe even earlier.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I agree that Marquis must make significant progress this summer. He says he has been working incredibly hard on his shooting so far this summer. I sure hope we see the fruits of that labor. Because if he does become a good shooter he could become a really good NBA player. I feel bad for him that the bad ankle injury and the appendix kind of derailed his Sophmore season.

With the likely release or trade of Finley this will be his opportunity to take that role and become a good NBA player.

I really believe that 3 guys on this summer league team need to take it to another level. Obviously Marquis is one. The other two are Devin Harrris and D.J. Mbenga. I still think Pavel is a year or two away but if he steps it up that would be great as well.

Devin must become a reliable NBA PG. We must be able to count on him to perform consistently. If he can be a guy who averages 6+ assists and very few turnovers while being able to knock down the open shot then he will be what we need on this team. He has the quickness to be a great defender and apparently he was playing great defense sometimes last year and other times he was making mental mistakes which hurt our team defense. He must eliminate those mental mistake on defense as well as on offense. I could see him averaging 10-11 ppg and 6-7 asp while playing 20-25 minutes per game. If we got those kind of numbers out of him I would be thrilled.

Now to D.J. Mbenga. We all are saying that we need an Athletic defensive minded backup Center. I really think we might have that guy in D.J. if he can just increase his basketball I.Q. a little bit. He certainly has all the physical tools to be that guy. We all would love to have a Dalembert as that guy. D.J. is much bigger and stronger than Dalembert and is as athletic. If he can progress this summer and learn how to play NBA basketball there is no reason that he can not be that backup athletic Center we need. The question is whether or not he is still yet another year away. Will he need a 3rd summer league and possibly an NBDL stint to hone his skills before he can be counted on for this team. That is certainly possible that he may need more time. 

Pavel has just turned 20 and a guy his size usually does not approach his peak until his late 20's. I really don't believe that he will be ready this year. He may be a perfect candidate to send to our NBDL team (I love this new CBA with the NBDL being the minor leagues). Give this guy lots of minutes and watch him grow in talent and confidence.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Not at all. This guy has some of the worst luck almost all of last year. He had a bad sprain ankle and then apendectamy. The coaches never game him a long period to get back into the swing of the rotation. Then AJ takes over and that sets him back even furthur. The media and fans now feel is just going to be a bust. They fail to realize a lot of last year had to do with horrible luck. Not because he went out there and was just horrible on the court.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Is anyone regretting the contract he got?


After is performance in the playoffs, someone was going to give him that contract. Im just glad it was us.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavs41 said:


> Not at all. This guy has some of the worst luck almost all of last year. He had a bad sprain ankle and then apendectamy. The coaches never game him a long period to get back into the swing of the rotation. Then AJ takes over and that sets him back even furthur. The media and fans now feel is just going to be a bust. They fail to realize a lot of last year had to do with horrible luck. Not because he went out there and was just horrible on the court.


Exactly. That ankle injury hampered him and he never really got his groove because he had that apendectamy and when he came back. The season was already 3/4 done. I think he could have a breakout year next year.


----------



## Marcus719 (Jun 28, 2005)

I say next season Daniels has the season Howard had this year. Most likely he'll start if we get rid of Finley so next year we'll really be able to see what he can do. And I do think he is worth the money.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm willing to give him this upcoming season before I form my opinion on that deal. Right now it might look suspect, but he was injured, when he got back he was sluggish, Avery wasn't giving him good minutes, it was just a bad year for him. I think next year is really telling as far as what we can expect from him. If he has a good 12-4-4 type of year, is shooting around 44%, then I think he earned that mid-level deal he got. But if he's injured again, then you've got to wonder if we can even count on him. These next 12 or so months are make or break, as far as his role with the team.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

DJ is really just now starting to play basketball so if he were to get on the court and contribute next season in the NBA it would be amazing. Hopefully we just don't give up on him too early.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

This season will tell whether I regret we signed him for that price!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> *DALLAS - *Marquis Daniels doesn't look at these next few weeks as an audition. It's more of an introduction.
> 
> The third-year Mavericks guard begins his third summer league as Michael Finley's potential replacement in the starting lineup. Though much has to happen between now and opening night for that to become reality, including Finley's release, Daniels understands the position he's in.
> 
> ...


http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/12056350.htm


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, I was looking at Daniels NBA.com profile, and I didn't realize the guy was such a bad 3 point shooter. If he wants to improve, then he's gotta start with the shot -- he's got the handles and defense, now he just needs the shot. Over the course of 2500 minutes, Daniels has attempted 71 three's, and only made 18.

His career high in 3 pointers made in one game, is two. If he truly wants to be Finley's replacement, then it starts with the shooting gap Fin will leave. He also needs to improve his FT%, he's currently hitting at about 75% and seeing as how he primarily scores from slashing, FT% is extremely important. If he can hit 3's at 38% or above, and FT's at 80% and above next season, it's a big improvement

I'm hopeful, DLord (or was it Fish?) said he stayed after practise and was hitting threes left right and center, he even said he thought it was at about 70%!!

Another bit of Marquis-ness, does anyone remember when he came back and a few games later he just played awesomely. Have a look at this game, I thought after he had the 29/9/8/2 game, that he was back. But then, he slumped into a really unconsistent form

Heres a look at his stats when starting-vs-not starting

<table class="gSGTableStatsGrid" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="660"> <tbody> <tr class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid"> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" nowrap="nowrap">* SPLIT*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">* GS*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">* MPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">* FG%*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">* 3P%*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">* FT%*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="41">* OFF*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="41">* DEF*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="41">* RPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="41">* APG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="41">* SPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="41">* BPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStatsGrid" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="41">* PPG*</td> </tr> <tr><!--GR,gamesPlayed, gamesStarted,minutesPerGame as MPG, FIELDGOALPERCENTAGE as FGP, threePtFieldGoalsPercentage AS TPFGP , freeThrowPercentage as FTP, offensiveReboundsPerGame,defensiveReboundsPerGame,totalReboundsPerGame,assistsPerGame,stealsPerGame,blocksPerGame, pointsPerGame --> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid"> As A Starter</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">17</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">32.8</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">.455</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">.188</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">.755</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">2.3</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">3.2</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">5.5</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">3.4</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">1.8</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">.47</td> <td class="gSGRowEvenStatsGrid" align="right">13.4</td> </tr> <tr><!--GR,gamesPlayed, gamesStarted,minutesPerGame as MPG, FIELDGOALPERCENTAGE as FGP, threePtFieldGoalsPercentage AS TPFGP , freeThrowPercentage as FTP, offensiveReboundsPerGame,defensiveReboundsPerGame,totalReboundsPerGame,assistsPerGame,stealsPerGame,blocksPerGame, pointsPerGame --> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid"> As A Substitute</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">0</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">19.9</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">.424</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">.211</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">.725</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">1.1</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">1.7</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">2.9</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">1.7</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">1.2</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">.14</td> <td class="gSGRowOddStatsGrid" align="right">7.4</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I just don't think 3-pt shooting is ever going to be a strength of Daniels. He is a slasher and mid-range shooter. This is why we must replace Finley with someone who can keep the defense honest or the defenses are simply going to collapse on us and make us beat them from deep.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Marquis needs to model his game after Rip Hamilton. He seems to be almost the exact same player. Rip Hamilton plays within himself and his skills so well. He's not a great 3 point shooter but he's one of the best SG's in the game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Personally, I've never been completely sold on Daniels. He had a few good games his rookie year, but has yet to show that consistency. Hopefully, he'll have a better season...


----------



## bernardos70 (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm sold on Daniels as well, I just do not believe he cannot be as good as he was in his rookie year once again. His play was too good to be completely chalked up to the system. And even if it was, I'd say it's worth changing the system around a bit to benefit his game.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Guys FYI, you are using the cliche wrong.

If you don't believe that he will be as good as he looked his 1st year then you "would NOT be sold on him".


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Whoops, your right, I just read what I wrote and I meant I was never sold on Daniels.


----------



## bernardos70 (Jun 25, 2005)

I mean exactly what I wrote, I'm sold on him. I believe he'll be a key piece of this team for years to come.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, I think that he was just as good this year, but he never got to play because of his ankle probs, and he really stepped up in the game against Toronto, he scored 32 points, with Dirk, Fin, Damp, and Stack sitting out, and his second game back, he nearly had a triple-double *2 assists, 1 rebound away* Next year he will have a break out year, I garentee it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm sold on the fact that he can be a solid contributor for the Mavericks for the length of his contract, but anything more than that I'm not sold on. Hopefully he will come in this season healthy and will have some good minutes reserved for him.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

He can be a great contributor, he has shown this in his rookie year and a few times last season (against Toronto, game with no Dirk or Finley: Mr Marquis poured in 32 for the win). If he can get his groove back and settle into his game there is no reason why he cant be a solid started. Until then, it's a huge question mark


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> He can be a great contributor, he has shown this in his rookie year and a few times last season (against Toronto, game with no Dirk or Finley: Mr Marquis poured in 32 for the win). If he can get his groove back and settle into his game there is no reason why he cant be a solid started. Until then, it's a huge question mark


Ok everbody says he really stepped up in the toronto game when he scored 32, but that was against toronto and it was only one game. Most of the other games he played he played bad! We need a starting sg that can consistenly put in 19-22 ppg. Quis is to inconsistent for me. I like him and I think he will improve in some time but right now he really hasnt shown me nething. He should be putting in like 25 a game in these summer leage games.
Im not sold on him at alllllll!!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Quis is being underused. If we have a rotation with Fin, Stack and Howard and he can't work himself into the rotation then we should trade him for a good center. He's a good player and he's not living up to his potential....

Got Rice?


----------

